# Make sure there dead and not playing possum



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Was hunting with Kelly and shot 2 dogs waited for a bit then went after them, the 1st one was a (DRT= dead right there) but the 2nd one was playing possum so when i went to grab him he turned and snapped at me, well I had 2 movements my movement and a bowel movement. So make sure they are dead before you grab them.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good lesson. Hope all the new hunters can learn from your close call. A lot of coyotes have been known to carry rabies, as well as skunks, raccoons, bobcats, etc. If there are any doubts, always approach a downed animal from the rear and poke it with the muzzle of your rifle or stick to make sure. A little extra caution beats the heck out of a series of rabies shots!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That could have turned into a bad day in a hurry.


----------

